# Maria Joined The Team Again Today!



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

After smashing Maria's plastic tank she has been sitting on my desk looking real sad so I went out to the man cave to look for Maria's box that would have the replacement metal tank part... when I go out I take a couple of REO's and a Sigelei 20W with a Nautilus Mini as back up... and just as well because I had need to use the Nautilus Mini during the nationals bass compo... the only problem is that the 2ml's of juice is useless for me... So Maria needed to get back into circulation.

I also gave her a new Rayon wick so that will be a new experience for her... filled her up with Tropical Ice and away we go!




I have to say the Russian still produces a great flavour and Maria looks great back on top of the Sigelei... it's still a pain to rewick and refill compared to the REO's but she was the first real RBA that worked 100% for me and has a special place in my heart!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/8/14)

Actually she looks pretty cute on the Sirius II Mech Mod!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------

